# Premium SMS-Anbietersuche



## dotshead (6 August 2005)

Derzeit noch experimentell möchten wir hiermit die neue Suche nach Premium SMS-Anbietern vorstellen.

Zu finden ist dieser Dienst unter http://www.antispam-ev.de/premiumsearch/

Gesucht werden kann nach Providernamen, Sitz der Provider und natürlich Premium-SMS Nummern.

Wir versuchen die Liste so aktuell wie möglich zu halten und erweitern sie ständig.

Der Dank gebührt Cycomate, der sowohl die Idee sowie die technische Umsetzung realisierte. Das ganze ist noch experimentell, funktioniert nach gemeinsamen Tests aber gut.  Für Tipps über neue Nummern, die bei Antispam nicht gelistet sind, sind wir immer dankbar und können auch per PN an mich übermittelt werden, oder bei  Antispam gepostet werden.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Mettmann

Stephan Görs
Antispam e.V. (i.Gr.)


----------

